# New member needs router collet



## jdrolte (Oct 21, 2012)

I am a recently retired 78 year old currently organizing a home shop.

I have had a basic shop for years but am in the process of improving a router table top that was started several years ago. I have a JoinTech cabinet system I am going to install and fabricating a table for the top.

My current issue is trying to locate a 1/2" collet (Craftsman part number 974252-003) for a Craftsman Router Model No. 315.27500. I purchased the router at a garage sale but it had the 1/4" collet installed and no other parts with it. Some of the Ryobi routers use the same part number.

Sears and Ryobi list this part as no longer available.

Any suggestions as to sources to explore would be appreciated.

I have bee browsing this site and it looks like there is a wealth of information.

Thank you in advance,

Jim


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

if ereplacementparts.com doesn't have it...

you might be out of luck.

Welcome to the forum,

Doug


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

I know you're not gonna wanna hear this, but:

I did a google search, and came up empty handed; I went to ebay and found one that's being auctioned, but for what they want for it, I would just get a new one. You could also try your local pawn shops, flea markets, etc. Here's the link at ebay I found:

Quality Craftsman 1 2" 1 4" Professional 2HP Router EXTRAS 315 275000 | eBay

Good Luck, and I'll keep searching...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

welcome to the forum, James.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

James, welcome to the fray.

If you know the Ryobi equivalent model you might try Tool-Net: Power tools and hand tools suppliers (Bosch, DeWalt, Makita and much more!) in Great Britain. They seem to have a fairly large selection of Ryobi collets on their website. And if you opted for sea transport the delivery charges might be reasonable. 

Just an idea.

h34r:

Paul


----------



## jdrolte (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I have followed up but have not found the part (974252-003). The Ryobi router that uses the same collet is an RE170VS.

Jim


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

jdrolte said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. I have followed up but have not found the part (974252-003). The Ryobi router that uses the same collet is an RE170VS.
> 
> Jim


Jim, try THIS site. They show to have what you need (part #32 - 1/2" collet assy) for $9.90. Don't forget to order part #40 (1/2" collet nut - $14.80) also. All the numbers match so maybe you lucked out.


----------



## bnddsms (Nov 21, 2014)

Hello, I too am looking for the 1/2 inch collet for Craftsman 315-275110 or equivalent Ryobi RE170VS. I would appreciate any information you might have helping to locate one. Thanks.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Introduction*



bnddsms said:


> Hello, I too am looking for the 1/2 inch collet for Craftsman 315-275110 or equivalent Ryobi RE170VS. I would appreciate any information you might have helping to locate one. Thanks.


Hello and welcome to the forum.
Check here http://www.routerforums.com/router-reference/


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

bnddsms said:


> Hello, I too am looking for the 1/2 inch collet for Craftsman 315-275110 or equivalent Ryobi RE170VS. I would appreciate any information you might have helping to locate one. Thanks.


Collet nut is available...

Replacement Collect nut #973844-001 for CRAFTSMAN Hardware and Tools #315275110 | SearsPartsDirect

"Collet" is part of the armature shaft, even if it was available probably cheaper to buy new router.


----------



## isuzu (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi,

First off all your site is very interesting.

I have some spare part for Makita and Hitachi Electric Power Tools to offer to your members in case they need some.

These parts are from the years of 1970's, 1980, 1990, and also from the 2000's, and the electric voltage is 220 - 240 voltage 50/60Hz as used in the United Kingdom, and in Australia.

My email is: [email protected] and I am from the mediterranean island of Malta. Any enquries are welcome.

Regards,

Joseph

[email protected]


----------



## martik777 (Jan 17, 2010)

I have several of the 1/2" collets (part no 974252-003)

Contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bump


----------

